# Problem beim Import von Projekt



## Tezi (2. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

habe ein Eclipse 3.1- Problem: Und zwar will ich ein fremdes Projekt importieren, ein Dynamic Web Project. Das wird dann auch erkannt usw. aber wenn ich ein Java-File (im Javasource- Ordner) anklicke, kommt in jeder Datei ganz oben folgender Fehler:

The Type Java.lang.object cannot be resolved. It is indirectly refered from required .class files.

Ich vermute, dass Eclipse die JavaFiles irgendwie nicht kompilieren kann und so nicht findet oder so?
Hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem?

MFG

Tezi


----------



## Toasterwilli (2. Jan 2006)

Wenn du es als Dyn. Web Project importierst, dann wird es bei Eclipse wohl auch als solches behandelt, und dann ist _wahrscheinlich_ keine JRE für das Projekt geladen.

Schau mal unter Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries nach,
bzw. schau mal, ob es dann den Punkt "Java Build Path" überhaupt gibt.


----------



## TeZi (3. Jan 2006)

Toasterwilli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du es als Dyn. Web Project importierst, dann wird es bei Eclipse wohl auch als solches behandelt, und dann ist _wahrscheinlich_ keine JRE für das Projekt geladen.
> 
> Schau mal unter Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries nach,
> bzw. schau mal, ob es dann den Punkt "Java Build Path" überhaupt gibt.




hi, danke für deine Hilfe.
Hab nachgeschaut, dort zeigt es folgende Sachen an:

JRE System Library [jre1.5.0_04] (unbound)
Tomcat.....
Web App Librarys...

also es scheint geladen zu sein.

Sonst noch ideen?

Gruß TeZi


----------



## TeZi (3. Jan 2006)

Hi,

hab grad festgestellt, dass es folgende Fehler beim Importieren bei Eclipse gib:

Errors during build.
  Errors running builder "Component Structural Dependency Resolver" on project ksnProject.
  Resource /ksnProject/.deployables does not exist.

der .deployables Ordner besteht allerdings genau in diesem Ordner!

Dann noch weitere Fehlermeldungen:

Project ksnProject is missing required library: 'WEB-INF/classes'	ksnProject	

Was für eine Library soll des sein???

Danke im Voraus...


----------

